# Gummi Roadkill



## PA Baker (Feb 25, 2005)

Can you believe someone actually gets paid to come up with ideas like this?

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/02/25/roadkill.candy.ap/index.html


----------



## crewsk (Feb 25, 2005)

You have got to be joking!! The only things missing are a skunk & possum!! :roll:


----------



## jkath (Feb 25, 2005)

I thought it sounded funny!

http://www.pressanykey.com/roadkill.html


----------



## nicole (Feb 25, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I thought it sounded funny!
> 
> http://www.pressanykey.com/roadkill.html




me too jkath


----------



## kleenex (Feb 25, 2005)

This will be the best gummi ever.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 25, 2005)

that is disguesting.  and someone got paid for this, what a waste of a brain.


----------



## MJ (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 25, 2005)

It's candy aimed at kids! Lighten up!


----------



## wasabi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Check this out.....

http://www.mcphee.com/amusements/current/M5975.html*


----------



## Brooksy (Feb 25, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> It's candy aimed at kids! Lighten up!



I agree 100% Damp.    

Unbelievable!!   

Carion Casserole.   

I liked that bit about the animal activists up in arms..... Get a job!


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 25, 2005)

Anybody remember the posters for "The Roadkill Cafe" ?

"You kill it, we grill it!"


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 26, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> DampCharcoal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where are they brooksy, I will join them.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 26, 2005)

Whats that? Animal activists are against it? I will buy double of the amount of the product.


----------



## lindatooo (Feb 27, 2005)

That's pretty yucky!


----------



## Brooksy (Feb 28, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> where are they brooksy, I will join them.



New Jersey Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals.

"It sends the wrong message to children, that it's OK to harm animals..........."  *How?*

"The society is considering petition drives, boycotts and letter-writing campaigns to get the candy pulled from the market,...."  *Why?*

Poor people, be starved of imagination and a sense of humour. Must be awfully depressing to see evil in everything.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 1, 2005)

Darn tree-huggers.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 1, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Poor people, be starved of imagination and a sense of humour. Must be awfully depressing to see evil in everything.



Reminds me of the definition of a Puritan, Brooksy - someone who suspects that someone else - somewhere - is having fun.


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 2, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Reminds me of the definition of a Puritan, Brooksy - someone who suspects that someone else - somewhere - is having fun.



That's a beaut Muddy, a real beaut.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 2, 2005)

Brooksy and Sush, I'm with you. Gummi Worms have been around for a long time and no one (to my knowledge) has ever said that eating Gummi Worms would advocate the actual eating of worms and therefore cause cruelty to worms.  :roll:


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 2, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Brooksy and Sush, I'm with you. Gummi Worms have been around for a long time and no one (to my knowledge) has ever said that eating Gummi Worms would advocate the actual eating of worms and therefore cause cruelty to worms.  :roll:



The Worm Song.

"Nobody loves me,
Everybody hates me
I think I'll go and eat worms.
Long ones, short ones
Skinny ones, fat ones,
Worms that wiggle and squirm.
Bite their heads off,
Suck their guts out,
Through their skins away.
That's why I'm so big and strong,
On worms three times a day. Heh"

An old Cubs (Scouts) song - from way back.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 3, 2005)

Brooksy, we sang that in Cub Scouts too!   Some songs just work everywhere, don't they?


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 3, 2005)

I think they should come out with the same thing but have foot prints on the candy instead of tire tracks.


----------



## Brooksy (Mar 4, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> Brooksy, we sang that in Cub Scouts too!   Some songs just work everywhere, don't they?



Good things never change.   



			
				Bangbang said:
			
		

> I think they should come out with the same thing but have foot prints on the candy instead of tire tracks.



That would get the greenies upset. If they got upset with tyre marks on them, & kids can't drive, they'd go through the roof if you showed kids what foot prints could do.    Don't forget these people have no sense of humour & no imagination. 
I think Ms' Muddy got it right:



			
				Ms. Muddy said:
			
		

> ........ someone who suspects that someone else - somewhere - is having fun.


----------

